# Training Advice



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd like to use this thread for anyone who wants advice in training their dog. Maybe this can later on be turned into a sticky:wink:

I'll start it off

--> Keep it short, simple and interesting

--> It's okay if he/or she doesn't get it immediately

--> Breathe and remember to have patience.

--> Use different voice tones and at correct times

--> When teaching tricks like "play dead", teach it in small sections at a time


----------

